# Wine+WoW64, works but not detects libXext.so.6



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I was fed up with non existing full Wine port.
Compiled from source using chroot method.
Configure script autodetected prefix as /usr/local/ and not /usr/.
Compiled first 64bit part, then 32bit part in chroot making sure to include all libraries.
Gmake install first 32bit part, then 64bit part. Without chroot.
wine /usr/home/maccraft123/Downloads/putty32.exe (32bit test program)
Problematic Output:

```
0009:err:module:load_builtin_dll failed to load .so lib for builtin L"winex11.drv": Shared object "libXext.so.6" not found, required by "winex11.drv.so"
0009:err:user:load_desktop_driver failed to load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\winex11.drv"
Wine cannot find the FreeType font library.  To enable Wine to
use TrueType fonts please install a version of FreeType greater than
or equal to 2.0.5
```


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I have installed libXext


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 23, 2018)

Non existent wine port? What do you call emulators/wine then? It even has emulators/wine-mono (= personal favorite of mine) and others.

I wonder how much wine you have been drinking lately


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I acknowledged the existence of this port...

*BUT*

emulators/wine-devel port doesn't have *any *Wow64 support


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

```
$ ldd /usr/local/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so
/usr/local/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so:
    libXext.so.6 => not found (0)
    libX11.so.6 => not found (0)
    libwine.so.1 => not found (0)
    libm.so.5 => /usr/lib32/libm.so.5 (0x208b3000)
    libc.so.7 => /usr/lib32/libc.so.7 (0x20447000)
```


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

I fucked up LD_LIBRARY_PATH in a meantime,
can't su(do) anything.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 23, 2018)

That code snippet post looks like you messed up somewhere. No offense intended but considering that I cannot reproduce these steps when building the port myself...


```
peter@zefiris:/home/peter $ ldd /usr/local/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so 
/usr/local/lib/wine/winex11.drv.so:
        libXext.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXext.so.6 (0x801296000)
        libX11.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libX11.so.6 (0x8014a7000)
        libwine.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libwine.so.1 (0x8017e6000)
        libm.so.5 => /lib/libm.so.5 (0x801b8a000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x800823000)
        libxcb.so.1 => /usr/local/lib/libxcb.so.1 (0x801db7000)
        libthr.so.3 => /lib/libthr.so.3 (0x801fdd000)
        libXau.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXau.so.6 (0x802205000)
        libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/local/lib/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x802408000)
```
I cannot comment on Wow64 because I have no idea what that is. However, I do have some Google-fu and apparently this is a commonly known issue. See this link.

Anyway, I have been a little too hasty with my comment above, but I'm still not sure I understand where you're going going with this?

This is all about building vanilla Wine on FreeBSD, right?  See; there is a reason why most ports have  patches; these make it possible for a project to build on FreeBSD. So; is it possible that you're missing out on some required tweaks?


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 23, 2018)

This is matter of symlinking libs from /compat/i386/usr/lib to /usr/lib32


----------



## Maccraft123 (Nov 24, 2018)

No it's not, I completely messed up my system, probably build/run depends unsatisfied


----------

